# WTB 13 - 14' whitewater raft



## kevint727 (Apr 27, 2021)

I'm looking for a 13-14' (leaning more towards 13-13.5) whitewater raft for use primarily in the Columbia River Gorge area of Oregon/Washington. Class I - IV. Let me know what you got!


----------



## reklaw_thom (Feb 26, 2021)

SOLD-Hyside 14xt


FOR SALE**2019 Hyside 14XT. 3 thwarts (thwarts are not fully installed in the photo). 2 bow foot cups 1 guide cup. No patches or leaks. Down River Equipment 5 bay frame (cooler bay, mini bay w poly deck, poly deck hinges and drop bag, foot bay, drop bag bay, 9” rocket box bay). Sawyer Cobra oar...




www.mountainbuzz.com


----------

